# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Biblioteca Virtual - Sierra Exportadora

## Sierra Exportadora

Estimados señores de Agroforum: 
Compartimos con ustedes el enlace a la nueva Biblioteca Virtual de Sierra Exportadora, donde podrán encontrar diversos documentos útiles, con información relevante para los cultivos que se desarrollan y se pueden desarrollar en la sierra del Perú, con miras a la exportación.  *IR A BIBLIOTECA VIRTUAL*Temas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y USAID darán soporte técnico a 30,000 productores de la sierra Artículo: Sierra Exportadora presentó propuesta para crear Fondo Sierra Perú Banco de la Nación y Sierra Exportadora darán Sierra Card a productores andinos en primer trimestre del 2010 Sierra Exportadora promocionó más de 50 productos andinos este año El proyecto sierra exportadora y el minifundio

----------


## Sierra Exportadora

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Compartimos con ustedes un interesante documento colgado en nuestra página web, como el Tema de la Semana:  *PERFIL DE PRODUCTO: GUANÁBANA FRESCA* 
Esperamos les sea de utilidad, ante la creciente demanda que está experimentando este producto, por sus propiedades anticancerígenas. 
Saludos

----------

